# Collar localizador de aeromodelos y animales



## Alejandro Andreu (Nov 4, 2005)

Hola, de nuevo pido ayuda. Estoy interesado en un circuito que se ve en los documentales en la television, es un emisor de radio, que sirve de localizador. lo quiero utilizar en un perro de caza, ya que es cachorro e inexperto, imagino, que no obedecera y se alejara fuera de mi vista. El circuito en si, genera impulsos de radio, y el receptor, los capta y los señaliza con un pitido. alguien tiene idea de ello?


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 6, 2005)

Aqui tienes uno en FM que tiene un rango desde 1/4 hasta 1 milla, dependiendo de la batería que se use (de 3 a 9 voltios).

http://www.jbgizmo.com/page21.html

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## chusstonny (Nov 13, 2005)

estoy haciendo un proyecto de clases sobre un localizador tal y como lo mencionan, mi pergunta es como lo puedo hacer que funcione con 3 o 5 volts, con el mismo diseño? y como hago el receptor? no lo halle en el link 
de antemano gracias
saludos muy buen foro


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 13, 2005)

chusstonny, el que está propuesto trabaja con batería desde 3 a 9 voltios y como receptor usa un radio cualquiera de FM, incluyendo los de bolsillo. Una batería de 9 voltios ( o 3 de 3 voltios) es más fácil de adaptar que una de 5. En este circuito quizás puedas usar las CR2032 que son como las que emplean los motherboard de computadoras (de 1 a 3 de ellas).

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Nov 13, 2005)

Si lees  la explicacion del funcionamiento, veras que funciona en un rango de 3 a 12 V. Yo lo estoy montando con una pila de 12 v de las que se utilizan para los mandos de los garages. Como receptor, voy a utilizar un medidor de señal de radio, con una serie de leds que indiquen la potencia con la que se recibe la señal, aunq aun no lo he empezado. A pesar de ello, con un transistor normal de bolsillo puedes recibir la señal, entre los 105 y 110 Mhz, segun el voltaje del emisor y el condensador en paralelo con la bobina, me gustaria que siguiesemos en contacto, para ayudarnos ante posibles problemas con el circuito. Un saludo


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Nov 14, 2005)

Hola de nuevo. He tenido problemas con este circuito,mas que con el circuito en si, con los componentes, no ha habido manera de encontrar los condensadores de 0,01 mF y el transistor UJT. Pufff, alguien me hecha una mano? si alguien me los pudiese conseguir, me gustaria que me lo comunicase, porsupuesto que se los pagaria. 
Tambien me serviria, algun otro circuito, o otro similar, que me sirviese para lo mismo, con un alcance sobre 2 km efectivos a campo abierto.
Muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## chusstonny (Nov 22, 2005)

si lo termine de revisar solo que no lo habia entendido bien; esta bien comienzo a armarlo en unos dias estoy en eso de comprar sus partes...
gracias saludos


----------



## cesarduna (Oct 6, 2007)

a mi me interesa muchisimo el tema tambien.  . Pero me gustaria que tuviese algo mas de alcance, como 5 o 6 km. Conoceis algun esquema?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 6, 2007)

Una pregunta. Una vez que el animalito emite ondas de rf, y nosotros las captamos con una radio. Como sabemos para que lado orientarnos? El receptor no indica lo mismo si el emisor esta adelante o atras de uno?
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 6, 2007)

Me estoy haciendo la misma pregunta. ciri dice que con un radio FM. pero como?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

electroaficionado y anthony123 : Antena direccional

Otras alternativas:
Cuerda muy muy muy larga (Ironia)
Receptor en el animalito: Cuando lo quieres encontrar mandas un pulso al receptor, este activa una carga explosiva y por la explosion detectas donde estubo por ultima vez el difunto animalito y encuentras los restos (Ironia)


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 6, 2007)

Fogonazo me parece mas practico darle un mapa y 80 centavos para el bondi al perro asi vuelve a casa. (mas y mas ironia)
Por cierto como se hace una antena direccional?
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 6, 2007)

no seria mejor como los de animal planet. el transmisor (no se como ) lo uno que transmite es un zumbido y el receptor lo unico que capta es eso. cuando el zumbido es mas fuerte se esta en la direccion correcta y cuando no, se esta equivocadoo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

Te acuerdas las antenas de TV con un monton de palitos horizontales.
Los primeros son directores cancelan todas las frecuencias no deseadas que vengan del lado donde este orientada, luego viene el palito receptor y detras de este el palito reflector que refleja hacia el palito receptor la frecuencia que deseas captar.
Los palitos se intercalan a una distancia tal que que se sintonicen a las frecuencias deseadas y el largo de los mismos tambien depende de la frecuencia

Esto es como para una frecuencia de VHF, en otras la forma puede cambiar


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 6, 2007)

ahorita en mi pais podes utilizar el cel como un GPS y localizarlo en vivo y en directo desde la pagina de la empresa.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 6, 2007)

Por eso siempre estuve a favor de que los perros tengan celular. jejejeje.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 6, 2007)

ahorita todo el mundo puede comprarse un cel. vienen de todos los gustos y colores. ademas de los precios.
Saludos.


----------



## cesarduna (Oct 7, 2007)

pero el error es demasiado grande, sobre todo si es en el campo, como es el caso. POr localizacion de celular en el campo el error puede ser de varios kilometros.


----------



## cesarduna (Oct 19, 2007)

nadie conoce un esquema de un radiotrasmisor con mas alcance?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 19, 2007)

mmmmm. si estas tan interesado podrias construir un amplificador de RF.


----------



## cesarduna (Oct 24, 2007)

y el aparato entonces subiria mucho de tamaño? y de gasto de baterias?


----------



## chip012 (Ene 19, 2009)

hola soy nuevo, se que este pos es algo antiguo pero espero que le sea de utilidad a alguien y que me costo hacerlo por no conseguir los componenetes, yo hice ese circuito anda bien, lo que le cambie fue el condensador de 0.01 mf le puse uno de 10mf, el transistor ujt ECG 6410 lo cambie por el 2N4870 que es equivalente, y el otro lo cambie por el 2n2222, anda  tiene poco alcance, y en vez de ponerle un condensador variable le puse uno fijo de 32pf igual puede ser de 33pf, y la bobina la hice con 5vuelta de cable utp, cualquier cosa a las ordenes.
saludos


----------



## nucleo (Ene 12, 2010)

Hola. Yo tambien estoy interesado en un circuito para aeromodelismo. Pero el prolema sigue siendo el mismo, el alcance debería de ser de unos 2,5Km +/- de cota máxima, y el receptor... Se podría en vez de usar una radio, construir un receptor que funcione a la frecuencia del localizador e indique la distancia a la que este se encuentra mediante intensidad de pitidos y leds luminosos? Algo como un vúmetro que a menor distancia y en función de la distancia suba más o menos.
Muchas Gracias.

Algo como esto es lo que quería... http://www.trackerradio.com/Default.aspx
En la sección videos se ve muy bien el funcionamiento.


----------



## carmant (Sep 10, 2011)

Hola Amigos, Yo me he construido esto por miedo a que la perrilla que es muy pequeña se pierda o la roben, si se separa mas de 10 metros suena un pitido.
Igual os sirve la idea.
www.insecon.es/collar/collar.html
saludos.


----------



## Xwicho (Mar 17, 2016)

Encontre este circuito puede funcionar?

www.comoloharia.com/localizador-para-coche-por-radio/


----------

